# pair of mandarines



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

very colorfull...


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

just hope they do well  mines doing better, still havent gotten it to eat prepared foods, but its not too thin, just about right (ive seen fattys in other reefers tanks)


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

I culture copepods im ny refugium and they always have a ton of food. I don't even bother feeding them prepared food.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice looking fish. I had one for a long time in my 100G tank. He would chase BBS.


RC


----------

